# Pintle caps for injectors?



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

Where can I get a new pintle cap for a Maxima red-top injector? I've got an injector that has a crack going through one of the four prongs on the pintle cap.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

sercool said:


> Where can I get a new pintle cap for a Maxima red-top injector? I've got an injector that has a crack going through one of the four prongs on the pintle cap.


Many people have run without pintle caps all together without issue. If you must have them contact RC engineering as they replace them as part of the cleaning and flow service.


----------

